# New slogans for Uber and Lyft....



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

If you are not aware of their current slogans:
Uber: "Your personal driver"
Lyft : "Your friend with a car"

I suggest they should be changed to :

Uber: "Your personal disgruntled driver"
Lyft: "Your friend who can afford a car"

Make your own suggestions!


----------



## FaaaUber (Feb 18, 2016)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> If you are not aware of their current slogans:
> Uber: "Your personal driver"
> Lyft : "Your friend with a car"
> 
> ...


 everyone's slave!!!


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Uber : ..."Everyone's cheap taxi cab a.k.a. everybody's barf bag, pooper, rolling dumpster" Lyft: "Another Cab knockoff"


----------



## PuppyMonkeyBaby (Mar 14, 2016)

Uber: "If you aren't broke yet, you will be soon."

Lyft: "Our riders are banned from Uber, so try not to punch them in the face."


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

Uber: "The 'Walmart' of cab companies..."

Uber: "For only $6/HR and $1/Mile you too can hire a servant"

Uber: "Cheaper than a cab"

Uber: "You lost your license and still want to booze"

Uber: "Amateur drivers, trendy packaging"


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

Uber : " your personal dumpster". Lyft. : " Fist Pump for tips".


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Uber: "Request POOL to offset surge pricing"

Lyft: "Too p***y to create our own lane so we just copy Uber"


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Uber: We pay out more in referrals than actual pay for our drivers
Lyft: We had an opportunity to change the game, instead we handed out glowing mustaches


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> Lyft: "Too p***y to create our own lane so we just copy Uber"





AintWorthIt said:


> Lyft: We had an opportunity to change the game, instead we handed out glowing mustaches


Haa ikr interesting to see how long they can hold on for. Add the Prime Time rate to the ride request screen. The main reason 99% of my rides are with Uber.


----------

